# Survival > General Survival Discussion >  Best Type of Switchblade

## Geronimo!

I live in a college town that has seen a rise in muggings and as a result, I am looking to buy a switchblade I can carry as self-defense.

Does anyone have any experience with a particular type of switchblade? What is the best value switchblade on the market?

----------


## crashdive123

Please do not take offense at what I'm about to say, as it is only my opinion.  IMO carrying a switch blade knife for self defense is not a good idea.  Several have said in other threads that nobody wins in a knife fight.  Unless you are well versed in the use of a knife as a fighting weapon, you may stand a good chance of somebody taking it away from you and turning you into a popsicle.  .....and never ever bring a knife to a gun fight.

----------


## Pict

Switchblades are legal in Brazil and sold commonly.  I own one but don't carry it.  My EDC Spyderco Endura is far more knife and I can get it open quicker.  Mac

----------


## Ole WV Coot

Can you spell illegal? They are in any state I can think of. Any you may buy are usually a piece of junk. If you are a college student go out with friends, learn to defend yourself legally. I have been around a few years and you learn awareness, where you go and what you might do. You should have two arms, hands, legs and teeth and they should serve you well. It ain't the size of the dog, it's the fight in him and no "mugger" wants a scuffle, he just wants your loot and scoots. Besides it don't get cold enough in jail to have a "bunk buddy" which you will if you use a deadly weapon. My personal opinion and I don't believe even at my tender age a mugger could take me.

----------


## Geronimo!

> You should have two arms, hands, legs and teeth and they should serve you well. It ain't the size of the dog, it's the fight in him and no "mugger" wants a scuffle, he just wants your loot and scoots.


Agreed, but a small dog with a lot of fight is no match for pack of dogs. Arms, hands, legs, and teeth vs. 3x(arms, hands, legs, and teeth.)

----------


## Pal334

I agree with Crash and Ole Coot. And would offer this also, since you are young, would it be worth "damaging" the rest of your life by getting caught with a switchblade in your pocket? By no means am I suggesting that you surrender your right of self defense, just seek a legal method, do some research, pepper spray etc. And never be too proud to use the old "shoe leather express" to escape if the odds don't look good.

----------


## old soldier

illegal here, but 80% of the people in a knife fight die. get some mace wiich is also illegal here.
 they would surely be illegal on your campus.

----------


## nell67

switchblades are illegal as heck here in the hoosier state.

----------


## Sourdough

What is the world coming to, when college students have something to steal.

Time to bump up the cost of books, housing, pop'tarts.

What, you got a car also.....? The rich students had bikes back in the 60's.

----------


## SARKY

Get yourself some of the 10% capsacasin (pepper) spray. get the biggest container of it that you can handle. Personally .... I would rather have bearspray to use on the basturds. Also if you get pepper spray try to get one with the dye incorporated into it. This is a UV dye that only shows up under black light and is quite permenant so it will be easy to identify your assailant.

----------


## SARKY

Just got a flash... are these muggings done with a firearm, strongarm, knife or some other weapon? If it a gun, don't attempt to use pepper spray on them as they will probably start shooting randomly. if it is a contact weapon, nail them with the spray and get the hell out of dodge!

----------


## RunsWithDeer

Geronimo, as others have said, a knife for self defense is not a good idea, and switchblades in the US are illegal to carry.  Go with pepper spray.

----------


## Sourdough

Join the track team, and run, baby run.

If he has a knife, I want dress sock's with two rolls of pennies. You want my money, you talking to "Me". Here is my money. Bonk, Bonk, Bonk. You want some more money A$$'hole.......Boinnk, Boink, Kerthunk....?

----------


## Tracker

maybe he doesnt know what a swichblade is i had a friend try to convince me that my regular spring knife was illegal...

----------


## Sarge47

...sounds like James Dean all over again.  Uh,Geronimo, did you ever hear of a switchblade accidently opening up in your pocket while it was pointed in the direction of your groin?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  If you're not yanking our chain then my advice is forget about it.  Recently, on the University campus where I drive buses, we had an incident last spring where a student was jumped by 3 guys at a party.  He whipped out a blade and slashed away, then beat feet outta there.   There were squad cars from 4 different law enforcement groups, local PD, Sheriff, State police, & University cops, all scouring the neighborhood for this guy.  When they finally caught him  they'd found that he'd been beaten by the rest of the guys at the party to within an inch of his life for pulling a knife in the 1st place.  :EEK!:  The security guy on my bus, (it was a "late-night Drunk Route") told me he'd never seen someone that bad off before, & he'd seen a lot.  I think you're someone headed for trouble & would advise you to forget about it altogether.  Listen to the more wiser heads here. :Cool:

----------


## vegasrandall

a cane,umbrella,handfull of change in a sock,big can of beans in your backpack.you can beat the living crap out of a mugger with any of them and the law really can't call any of them a dangerous weapon.  IMPROVISE!!!

----------


## Tony uk

Such a bad method of defense mate. A little knife against what, a handgun ?

Personaly, I would just give them what they want. I dont normally carry that much cash and i would be a hell of alot more open to giveing them it than spending time in hospital.

----------


## RBB

As said above - get some mace.  Even if it's illegal where you live - people just don't view mace the same way they view knives.

But back to your question - best switchblade I've ever seen - an old fisherman up in Alaska had one with a wood handle, blade on one end, splicing fid on the other.  Strictly a working tool - it looked nothing like a stiletto, with a big wide cutting blade and fairly blunt point.  I believe it was home-made, and was a switchblade so you could open the knife one handed during a storm when you needed the other hand to hold on to something for dear life.

----------


## Geronimo!

> ...sounds like James Dean all over again.  Uh,Geronimo, did you ever hear of a switchblade accidently opening up in your pocket while it was pointed in the direction of your groin?  If you're not yanking our chain then my advice is forget about it.  Recently, on the University campus where I drive buses, we had an incident last spring where a student was jumped by 3 guys at a party.  He whipped out a blade and slashed away, then beat feet outta there.   There were squad cars from 4 different law enforcement groups, local PD, Sheriff, State police, & University cops, all scouring the neighborhood for this guy.  When they finally caught him  they'd found that he'd been beaten by the rest of the guys at the party to within an inch of his life for pulling a knife in the 1st place.  The security guy on my bus, (it was a "late-night Drunk Route") told me he'd never seen someone that bad off before, & he'd seen a lot.  I think you're someone headed for trouble & would advise you to forget about it altogether.  Listen to the more wiser heads here.


I didn't realize switchblades were illegal. Thanks for the advice guys. Just a little jumpy after a friend of mine got jacked the other night.

Sarge, are you at WIU?

----------


## Geronimo!

Not realizing that switchblades were illegal, I guess my real question was then, what's the best way to defend yourself from a gang of muggers. A can of mace and can of beans in the backpack with some rolls of pennies in my socks sounds like the best bet. 

My original theory was to get a knife that was easy to open to scare off an attacker. While in Chicago over summer I saw a guy get mugged, he pulled out the knife to gain some space then made a run for it. It's a different story in this town. 

I don't think (hope) anyone in my college is gonna mug someone with a handgun, but then again, crazier things have happened (guy streaking down street on drugs arrested then defecated in a squad car.) Most people that have been mugged here have had a car stop next to them, guys run out, clean the victim out, then drive off. Unbelievable considering we've got university, city, and state police in one town.

----------


## dbldrew

If you pull out a knife while you are getting mugged more the likely you would end up shot. The bad guys usually have guns. The best way to get out of a bad situation like that is always carry a money clip with a $5.00 bill wrapped around a few $1.00 bills. If you get held up pull it out and toss it to the ground and run the opposite direction. When the bad guy has a choice of going after the money or chasing you down he will pick the money. For $8.00 you get to live.

----------


## Sarge47

> I didn't realize switchblades were illegal. Thanks for the advice guys. Just a little jumpy after a friend of mine got jacked the other night.
> 
> Sarge, are you at WIU?


Are you a 'Neck? :Big Grin:

----------


## vthompson

Geronimo, Although the other guy's have given you good solid advise, dbldrew gave you the best idea yet. I heed that same trick by carrying a few one dollar bills in a money clip so that all I have to do is pull it out and toss it on the ground then get out of Dodge.
Don't get a switchblade, because I am sure that you won't like the pay back plan.

----------


## Sarge47

> Geronimo, Although the other guy's have given you good solid advise, dbldrew gave you the best idea yet. I heed that same trick by carrying a few one dollar bills in a money clip so that all I have to do is pull it out and toss it on the ground then get out of Dodge.
> Don't get a switchblade, because I am sure that you won't like the pay back plan.


Yeah, I go along with this as the best plan.  One guy I knew carried 2 wallets. The one for robbers had a couple bucks in it and a bunch of Christian Tracts. :Big Grin: 
If he was ever robbed he told me that he intended to pull it out, then throw it hard in the oppisite direction of where he was gonna run to.  Also,if you're where I think you are just remember that the fine for fighting here has been raised to $250! :EEK!:   Talk about highway robbery. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ole WV Coot

Sorry folks, guess I have a bad attitude but after working major East Coast cities at night I would be broke at $8 a pop. One man can almost always handle two or three average muggers. I am on the wrong side of 60 and I now carry a walking stick. Ole Cunningham developed a good system, simple and easy to learn and it's legal. Personally I always found they were kinda like a dog, run from them or show fear you've already lost. Go for them and they will run. This is only if you can't beat feet. Be aware, you should know everything on the block, best defense is attack unless someone has a firearm. Fingers & wrists are easily broken with a cane or walking stick and it is a total surprise that something for an infirmity can be very deadly with only a week or so of training. I had one instructor tell me why waste a punch or kick when a gentle finger in the eye works wonders.

----------


## Geronimo!

> Are you a 'Neck?


Yes sir sarge, neck all the way.
I take it you're GoWest? You guys have a great system, thanks for being there @ 2am in the square. 

Ole WV has a great point about crime and so does DBL. I think it comes down to fight or flight. If you've got muscle on him, sticking around to defend your 8 bucks might be worth it, but if you've got a faster 40yd time, see ya 8 bucks, hello home.

----------


## Gray Wolf

I agree with all the WARNINGS here, but if you're still going to get a knife that opens quickly, with a descent size blade (at least 3"), then check out the Kershaw OSO Sweet. I have one, it combines a flipper with an assisted opening. Just as fast as any switchblade I've ever owned. I also own: flippers, they're fast. Assisted openers, fast too. The combo of both in one knife... real fast.

----------


## Sarge47

> Yes sir sarge, neck all the way.
> I take it you're GoWest? You guys have a great system, thanks for being there @ 2am in the square. 
> 
> Ole WV has a great point about crime and so does DBL. I think it comes down to fight or flight. If you've got muscle on him, sticking around to defend your 8 bucks might be worth it, but if you've got a faster 40yd time, see ya 8 bucks, hello home.


Actually I'm not driving that route anymore, but if'n you climb on a Green bus in the am, I'm the oldest driver out there. :Big Grin:  (& the only one named Rick.)  Stop by & say hi! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tracker

I think that the best way to get out of a situation like that is to have some martial arts experiance, or at least know how to handle yourself.  I can disarm a person quite quickly, there is lots of practice needed and quite a few rules and things you have to remember....but you'll be glad you can....I know i am

----------


## dougz

Martial arts are great, and give me a great sense of self-confidence..

But that doesn't mean I'm going to risk my life over a watch and/or a wallet, trying to be a hero..

Unless it's clear (use your instincts..) that you have NO choice but to fight for your life.

Carrying a weapon around 24/7 is a victim mentality, and like others have said, is a good way to get you killed or arrested..

Learn some unarmed self-defence skills, by all means..  Pack a money clip..

But the first step in avoiding a situation is not being in that situation in the first place..

If you're out, try to go with friends..  Stay sober..  Dress undemonstratively (leave the bling at home),  stick to well lit, busy places..  Avoid alleys, parking garages, subways..  Know your exits.  

Use common sense, and you narrow your chances of a confrontation considerably.

----------


## Beans

> Can you spell illegal? They are in any state I can *think of*.


New though!   Think Azorina they are *legal*  here.

 I have a couple but don't carry them. 

My everyday carry is a Spyderco Native or a Spyderco Stroddard

I would rather take a gun to a knife fight, then a knife to a gun fight.

----------


## Ole WV Coot

> New though!   Think Azorina they are *legal*  here.
> 
>  I have a couple but don't carry them. 
> 
> My everyday carry is a Spyderco Native or a Spyderco Stroddard
> 
> I would rather take a gun to a knife fight, then a knife to a gun fight.


Crazy laws, subject to change anytime. I was in Ohio a few days ago and found
my CCW wasn't worth anything. I had to illegally transport my carry 45 locked in the glove box of my Jeep and the mag in the back, still illegal because the way they looked at it separation of ammo & firearm are necessary as one in the trunk & the other in the interior. Impossible to do. My everyday carry knives are a SAK & a SOG Flash II which I found was illegal also. In WV I can carry a handgun but a knife with over a 3 1/2" blade is illegal with a CCW. I can cross the river into KY and carry my 45 plus a knife of any length blade. I either stay here, leave everything home or call ahead. I have a couple of decent switchblades and a Gerber double edge, EK edge 1/2 all illegal here. :Confused:

----------


## trax

I don't like switchblades at all. True story, many years ago in a bar in Vancouver I was having a rather heated debate with another young gentleman over how much money he owed me. It had to do with his lack of skill at the gentlemanly sport of billiards. Anyway, he pulled a switchblade. Frightened me so bad that the beer bottle flew right  out of my hand and smacked him on the forehead. I felt just terrible about it as I'm sure you all can imagine. In fact, I was so distressed that I thought the best thing to do was just go home... in a hurry....in case any of his friends were similarly armed (me being all out of beer bottles) On my way out the door I threw his switchblade in a garbage can. He was still sleeping off his temper tantrum.

----------


## Pal334

> I don't like switchblades at all. True story, many years ago in a bar in Vancouver I was having a rather heated debate with another young gentleman over how much money he owed me. It had to do with his lack of skill at the gentlemanly sport of billiards. Anyway, he pulled a switchblade. Frightened me so bad that the beer bottle flew right  out of my hand and smacked him on the forehead. I felt just terrible about it as I'm sure you all can imagine. In fact, I was so distressed that I thought the best thing to do was just go home... in a hurry....in case any of his friends were similarly armed (me being all out of beer bottles) On my way out the door I threw his switchblade in a garbage can. He was still sleeping off his temper tantrum.


How unfortunate for that other young "gentleman" to have his forehead situated right in front of your beer bottle! :EEK!:  I hope you were soon able to resolve your feeling of distress.By the way, did he see things your way about losing the wager?

----------


## trax

Sadly, the matter remained unresolved. The crux of the matter was that he was incapable of understanding how much "double or nothing" would actually cost him every time he lost another game. I felt it best not to stick around and explain something as mundane as basic arithmetic to anyone who might have considered themselves his "brothers-in-arms" or some such.

----------


## rockymtnchief

> I don't like switchblades at all. True story, many years ago in a bar in Vancouver I was having a rather heated debate with another young gentleman over how much money he owed me. It had to do with his lack of skill at the gentlemanly sport of billiards. Anyway, he pulled a switchblade. Frightened me so bad that the beer bottle flew right  out of my hand and smacked him on the forehead. I felt just terrible about it as I'm sure you all can imagine. In fact, I was so distressed that I thought the best thing to do was just go home... in a hurry....in case any of his friends were similarly armed (me being all out of beer bottles) On my way out the door I threw his switchblade in a garbage can. He was still sleeping off his temper tantrum.


NOW THAT IS FUNNY! I'll be sending you a nice soft coozie for your beer bottle so that such an unfortunate accident doesn't happen again! :Big Grin:

----------


## Ole WV Coot

I always had a problem holding those big heavy ashtrays myself. I guess uncordination is
heredity, but I never spilled any beer gotta watch that.

----------


## welderguy

In Texas switchblades are legal to own but not to carry. And that makes no sense to me.

----------


## primeelite

In a self defense situation such as muggings you are better off to just be more aware of your surroundings and try to avoid any situations where you could get mugged. Such as certain streets with little to no lighting where you see people standing around, better to just find another way or catch a ride to where you are going. The thing is if you pull out a knife it ups the ante, the muggers could have knives too or even a gun, by pulling out the knife you have basically said I am willing to take your life to get away which could cause you to get killed in the process. Better off loosing your wallet or taking a few punches and stomps than having a knife or bullet go through you. 

Best advice too is don't try any of the tough guy methods because like I can tell you and many others can here who have been in these situations most of these people will go in packs and it doesn't matter how tough you are or what weapon you have if there are 4-6 guys they are going to get to you and then use your weapon against you.

----------


## Boker

Try a Boker.  The ones from mexico are junk.  A good one will come from Germany.  Do a search on google.

----------


## crashdive123

> In a self defense situation such as muggings you are better off to just be more aware of your surroundings


I can honestly say that if somebody was kicking the carp out of me, I would be aware of it.

----------


## Pal334

> I can honestly say that if somebody was kicking the carp out of me, I would be aware of it.


Nothing gets by ya does it  :Smile:

----------


## trax

> I always had a problem holding those big heavy ashtrays myself. I guess uncordination is
> heredity, but I never spilled any beer gotta watch that.


You're right Pop, you young fellas take heed, always empty your beer bottle before smacking someone on the head with it!

----------


## Leighman

100% legal here in Kentucky as long as you have your Concealed Deadly Weapons License (CDWL). 

That said, I do not recommend carrying only a knife (ANY knife) for self defense.

----------


## chiangmaimav

As was said before, switchblades are illegal in most of the US. Besides, these days tactical lock-back knives are almost as fast. However, my personal opinion is carrying a knife for self defense in the city has many disadvantages. If the bad guy has a gun, you are in trouble. if you stab someone even in self-defense you will most likely be in a lot of trouble. I grew up in a rough neighborhood in New york but was never mugged and though I had my share of streetfights I never had to use a knife. I also worked in prison for 25 years where most of the inmates had knives and I had at most a baton and often not even that. The best advice is to stay out of bad situations as much as possible. learn to defend yourself and be aware of your surroundings. there is usually a weapon around if you need one.

----------


## DOGMAN

Just start yelling, "I'm a friends of Mike's....I know you guys...we met last month at a party".... "My sister is dating your cousin".  Then ask to join the gang!
Then you can become a predator instead of a victim!
yeah thats the ticket....

----------


## Badawg

Krav Magaa...

Go take some classes. Get any good at it at all and the "mugger" will never try it again. Especially because after you kneed him in the crotch and then dislocated his shoulder and elbow, you gave him a knuckle punch to the windpipe while he was lying on the ground simpering...

And if his buddies were watching, they will be "running scared".

----------


## Jay

Best type of switchblade....?   There isnt one!

----------


## Leighman

> Krav Magaa...
> 
> And if his buddies were watching, they will be "running scared".


Nothing against the martial arts but that last phrase was ambitious at best.

Where I come from, bad guys carry firearms. 

As mentioned, avoidance is your number one "weapon" and thankfully where I live, CCW is number two.

----------


## trax

> Best type of switchblade....?   There isnt one!


I do believe that's all that really needed to be said on the matter. Well done, Jay!

----------


## CTracker

Don't ruin your future with an illegal weapon. Go by wally world. They have for sale a "Triple Pack" of "*Binaca* breath spray."

It's primary ingredients are Alcohol and Isabutane.

Spray In Eye's, stand back and enjoy. Repeat if necessary  :Big Grin: 

When you can legally carry, then do so.

----------


## USMCSemper Fi

Correction, Switchblades Are Legal in many states, Florida is one of them, as long as the knife is fully visible, and even then, if the blade (starting where the seration or actual edge starts) is under 3 1/2 - 4 inches, folds back into the handle, and is undeniably a pocket knife, can be concealed by anyone over the age of 18, and theres a loophole for minors in some states. Some states allow switchblades to be carried but only when visible, others don't allow them at all. Most of what I just stated is word for word from the constitution of Florida, North Carolina, and Tennessee(varying slightly from state to state)

----------


## welderguy

In texas there legal to purchase and own but get caught carring one and your screwed.

----------


## crashdive123

Hey Marine - how about cutting your way over to the introduction section and tell us a bit about yourself.  Thanks.  http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...splay.php?f=14

----------


## Rick

Here is a link that lists the laws in each state. Why are we on a 6 month old thread anyway?

http://www.amatecon.com/switchblade.html

----------


## crashdive123

You know how Marines get.

----------


## Rick

Pffffft. Jarheads.

----------


## chiye tanka

Last time I checked, you could not carry one in FL without a CWP.


I don't care for them much. I can open my Emerson faster then any switchblade.

----------


## Rick

And my .9mm is even quicker than that....just sayin'.

----------


## hoosierarcher

I for one have never seen a switchblade that was worth the price as a weapon. I agree with other Krav Maga, improvised weapons, pepper spray,  a money toss and run are all better than a switchblabe knife. 
I lived in a yearly bad neighborhood before I went into the Corps. This is something I did that I only offer as an anecdote. I filled a large fast food plastic drink cup with gas and put the lid on it with a straw in it. It looked like I was walking with a drink. I held it in my left had with a Zippo lighter concealed in my right. Muggings were done by gangs of over 10 young thugs back then.There was always a leader that would do the talking. I hit the big thug in the chest with the big cup and gas splashed all over him and them in anger he started to charge. I backed away a few steps and then he stopped because he got a whiff of what was soaking his clothes then he would scream and run when he saw me standing there with a lit Zippo. I'm sure I'd have gone to prison if caught in the aftermath had I ever had to ignite the gas. BUT as it worked everytime to keep me from an a$$ whuppin' I am not sorry I thought it up or did it.

----------


## crashdive123

Watching that would have been worth the price of admission.

----------


## sgtdraino

> I live in a college town that has seen a rise in muggings and as a result, I am looking to buy a switchblade I can carry as self-defense.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with a particular type of switchblade? What is the best value switchblade on the market?


I'll echo what everybody else has said. In most states they are legal to own, but not legal to carry... unless you happen to be a police officer. And, as others have said, there are better self defense options out there. I would use a knife for self-defense only as a last resort.

That said, I rate the best switchblade on the market to be the GT Knives Automatic:

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

http://www.famoustrails.com/gtknives/about.html

It is very fast, very well-made, and to a casual observer appears to be a conventional folding knife with a thumb-stud on the blade for opening it. The button that activates the knife is generally mistaken for a manufacturing badge, and not a button. What this means, is that if a bad guy gets the knife away from you while it is closed, he will probably not be able to figure out how to open it for a while.




> Switchblades are legal in Brazil and sold commonly.  I own one but don't carry it.  My EDC Spyderco Endura is far more knife and I can get it open quicker.  Mac


If you do choose to carry a knife which you intend to deploy quickly, I feel the best option out there right now is the Spyderco Delica 4 with an Emerson hook on it:

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

The knife is designed to be carried clipped inside your front pocket, partially visible (not concealed). As you pull the knife from your pocket, the Emerson hook catches the lip of your pocket and opens the knife. In my opinion, this is much faster than even an automatic, and easier to use in high-stress situations because you are not feeling around for a button to press. You pull the knife out, it is immediately open and ready to be used.

It is also small enough to be considered a legal pocket knife in most areas.




> Get yourself some of the 10% capsacasin (pepper) spray. get the biggest container of it that you can handle.


This would be my top recommendation as well.




> I can honestly say that if somebody was kicking the *carp* out of me, I would be aware of it.


Eat a lot of *fish*, do you?  :Smile:

----------


## HOSSFLY

Never bring a knife to gun fight. Concealed Carry is the way to.Providing you are legally able.

----------


## vagrant

I was jumped and mugged several times while living in Phila. One incident I came across 4 guys wanting to mess with a guy by himself. I let them get their fun in without fighting back(I was drinking and had my paycheck on me). Then one went for my groin and I lost it. The groin guy got a busted nose and I shoved another into the others and decided to run...right into 6 of their friends. I ran around a corner and got one in the face when he came around but when I tried to run again I stupidly tripped on the curb. I put my face between curb and street and took a kicking to. I thought this was it and tried to get back up. They kept kicking me down, telling me thats what I get for fighting back. What pissed me off was that there were people standing in their door watching me get kicked to death. One woman(and the only neighbor I didn't curse at) yelled that she called the cops(who never came) and that got them to run. A few bruises and no broken bones(and still had my pay) I got up and left. I had a knife on me and would probably not be writing this if I pulled it. The only weapon I carried after that was a bic pen. Something to shock and run away. I've beaten down 2 or 3 punks before but that was the worst. 
If you carry a backpack, keep a couple of cans of soup in it and swing away then run away. Just my two cents. On a side note the 10 wussies hung on the same corner every weekend  :Wink:

----------


## JRR

> Geronimo, as others have said, a knife for self defense is not a good idea, and switchblades in the US are illegal to carry.  Go with pepper spray.


In Alabama, switchblades are legal to own and carry, but they may not be carried concealed.

----------


## JRR

I don't know whay you guys are so dead set against the op defending himself.  If I was being mugged, yeah, I'd rather have a gun, but anything at all beats nothing.  A knife, stick, a rock, whatever.  I'm not a big fan of switchblades, so I'd suggest a decent folder.  Just showing the knife is enough to deter most attackers.  But remember, never pull a weapon unless you are willing, and ready, to use it.  And to those of you who suggest running, that's crap.  I was raised to defend myself and my posessions.  Slicing the fingers off the 1st mugger is apt to make the other 4 hesitate.  Unless you're Jessie Owens running away will just make you too tired to fight back when a group of young punks half your age decides to run you down and kick the crap out of you.  If I'm going to become a statistic, it ain't gonna be because I relied on the mercy of someone who thinks he deserves my hard earned posessions more than I do.  It's gonna be because I died with my knife in his belly.

----------


## Rick

I'm not sure anyone is dead set against him defending himself. Most just pointed out the legalities of having one. Pulling a knife at the wrong time and/or on the wrong guy might be the fastest way to get killed. I just hope the guy you actually pull a knife on doesn't happen to have a CCW. Otherwise, you might become a statistic for a different reason.....just sayin'.

----------


## JRR

Well, if he has a gun, I'd rather have a knife than my bare hands.  I'm just sayin'.  Besides, if he's mugging me, he probably doesn't have a ccw.  He might have a gun, but why would he bother to get a lisence if he's gonna use it to break the law?

----------


## JRR

> I'm not sure anyone is dead set against him defending himself. Most just pointed out the legalities of having one.


And "most" are wrong.  It's legal to own in 29 of the 50 states.  That's better than half.  And it's legal to carry in 18.

----------


## Rick

I just meant he might have a concealed gun. My choice of verbiage was wrong. Mea culpa. We all stand corrected. Thank you.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

> 100% legal here in Kentucky as long as you have your Concealed Deadly Weapons License (CDWL). 
> 
> That said, I do not recommend carrying only a knife (ANY knife) for self defense.


you might be able to do so with a CCWL but according to what I have been able to find ... without a CCWL it can only be a "pocketknife or Hunting knife", if you have a Tactical knife you are going to jail if you don't have a CCWL. without a CCWL if you have a butterfly knife or switchblade.you are looking at a stay at the crossbar Hotel.

----------


## JRR

Look, I'm not trying to start a fight.  All I'm saying is that responsibly carrying a knife - and using it for self defense if the need arises - is no different than carrying a gun.  Both carry great responsibilities.  Both can kill.  But this crap about having the knife taken from you and used against you is just idiotic.  Yea, it could happen.  I could also get hit by a meteorite.  Reach for my knife, and you'll be missing a few fingers.  It just seems to me that some  in this thread are suggesting passively standing by and relying on the bad guys mercy instead of acting to defend yourself.  A gun trumps a knife, but a knife trumps knuckles and a knife is a lot easier to carry.  I personally think switchblades are silly, I'd much rather have a folder which is a tool much more than a weapon, but can still be used in self defense, but if the op wants a switchblade, I say go for it, as long as it's legal in his area.

----------


## JRR

This page is circa 1998, so laws may have changed since then, but it lists every state and the legality of switchblades.  As of 1998, Kentuckians are allowed to carry a switchblade as long as it is not concealed.  

http://www.amatecon.com/switchblade.html

----------


## Sarge47

> This page is circa 1998, so laws may have changed since then, but it lists every state and the legality of switchblades.  As of 1998, Kentuckians are allowed to carry a switchblade as long as it is not concealed.  
> 
> http://www.amatecon.com/switchblade.html


This is why it's good to read the entire thread before responding.  In Post #55 Rick already posted that link.

Here is my defense against an armed mugger/robber/assailant:  I take my watch & wallet, throw them at him, then turn & run real hard while screaming like a girl.  If I don't have a clear path of retreat then I drop to the ground, grovel, & weep like a little girl.  The bad guy laughs so hard he can't quit, thereby giving the cops plenty of time to arrive & bust him!   :Sneaky2:  :Innocent:  :Cool2:

----------


## JRR

Oops.  I did read the entire thread, but I didn't click any links, that's why I missed his.   :Blushing:

----------


## crashdive123

JRR - I don't entirely disagree with you.  I think folks that are so inclined should defend themselves by whatever means they have available.  A few points about the original post though...

An individual about to attend college with presumably no experience with using a knife for self defense (why would he ask the question if he did?)

The state in which the OP is attending school it is illegal to own a switchblade and to carry one.  

Pulling a knife on a mugger may "escalate" the situation.  I'm not saying I wouldn't do it, but it is something to be mindful of.

----------


## JRR

> JRR - I don't entirely disagree with you.  I think folks that are so inclined should defend themselves by whatever means they have available.  A few points about the original post though...
> 
> An individual about to attend college with presumably no experience with using a knife for self defense (why would he ask the question if he did?)
> 
> The state in which the OP is attending school it is illegal to own a switchblade and to carry one.  
> 
> Pulling a knife on a mugger may "escalate" the situation.  I'm not saying I wouldn't do it, but it is something to be mindful of.


Yeah, I get that, that's why I think carrying a knife is a better option than a ccw..  He's much less likely to accidentally kill someone with a knife.  Carrying a gun brings with it a HUGE responsibility.  A knife, a lesser one.  

And yeah, he might piss off someone who already has zero respect for him and escalate the situation.  I'm just saying I would never place my eggs in the basket of an individual who thinks its okay to take my stuff by force.  I'd rather pull the knife and take my chances - and I only know one thing about knife fighting - the pointy end goes into the bad guy.   :Smile:

----------


## crashdive123

> Yeah, I get that, that's why I think carrying a knife is a better option than a ccw..  He's much less likely to accidentally kill someone with a knife.  Carrying a gun brings with it a HUGE responsibility.  A knife, a lesser one........


Gotta say that I disagree with that 100%.  Weapons are tools.  You pick the best tool for the task at hand.  In the eyes of the law, a deadly weapon is a deadly weapon.  If the concern is accidently killing somebody with a handgun, then the person carrying that handgun probably has no carrying it, as they obviously have not recieved the proper training or don't have the temperment for it.  In that case, they probably can't be trusted with sharp things either.

----------


## JRR

I agree 100% that one should have the proper training before carrying a gun.  But knives require less training than guns.  Let me rephrase that.  Using a knife safely requires less training than using a gun safely.  You won't get the "oh, it's not loaded" accident with a knife.  If you drop a knife, it's not gonna accidentally go off and kill someone.  You are very unlikely to accidentally stab someone.  You're not likely to mistake a boy scout for a deer, either.  Now, none of the above should ever happen with a gun, but the fact is they do.  That's why carrying a knife can be a safer alternative than a gun.    A knife is a tool and is likely to be used many times a day for mundane tasks.  And it's there to use on scum when needed as well.  If you get mugged by a guy with a gun, yeah, the knife is the wrong tool for the job.  But at least you'd have a tool.  And if it's just some guy thinking he can push you around and you'll concede your wallet to him because he outweighs you 30 pounds, a knife can equalize the size disadvantage and teach him a lesson without blowing his head off.

----------


## crashdive123

Good luck with that.  Hey JRR - how about an Introduction http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...splay.php?f=14 so we know something about the person giving us advice.  Thanks.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

> This page is circa 1998, so laws may have changed since then, but it lists every state and the legality of switchblades.  As of 1998, Kentuckians are allowed to carry a switchblade as long as it is not concealed.  
> 
> http://www.amatecon.com/switchblade.html


If it's in your pocket it is Concealed I've been arrested for a butterfly knife as a concealed weapon. It all depends on The interpretation of the law.
 their interpretation is :  one case - a guy is pulled over has 8 knives on him and in his car 5 were deemed legal under the "pocketknife / hunting knife" clause , 3 were deemed illegal because they were Tactical knives,(1 fixed blade and 2 folders) all I'm saying is that no court is going to consider a switchblade,butterfly knife,or tactical knife legal IF you do not have a CCWL in the state of Kentucky. Honestly I don't know about other states but the website I visited the guy will Research any state laws and "clarify" whatever it is you don't understand about the statutes.( for $10) Sorry but I wasn't paying attention to which website it was, I visited several. The only reason I did so is because I carry a knife Everyday and wondered if it just pertained to the butterfly or to others.

----------


## JRR

I'm not giving anyone advice, merely my opinion.  And you know the old saying, everyone has one.

----------


## JRR

> If it's in your pocket it is Concealed.


Sure.  So don't carry it in your pocket.  That's what sheaths are for.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

Here is where buck stops!... It is like this anywhere in the USA. You are responsible for the knife, the reason for the knife, and the use of the knife.
Political legislature is only as good as the paper it was wrote on. Your fooling yourself if you think any different. Me I can support my choices in knives.

----------


## JRR

Yep, I carry a knife every time I leave the house.  It's usually a small buck folder with about a 2.5 inch blade.  If they were made illegal today, I'd have mine in my pocket tomorrow anyhow.

----------


## Rick

If the man is pushing you around and you use a knife then you are the one that will be arrested. You can only meet force with the same level of force. At least in most states.

----------


## JRR

From the Lectic Law Library:

"A man may defend himself and even commit a homicide for the prevention of any forcible and atrocious crime, which if completed would amount to a felony; and of course under the like circumstances, mayhem, wounding and battery would be excusable at common law. A man may repel force by force in defence of his person, property or habitation, against any one who manifests, intends, attempts, or endeavors, by violence or surprise, to commit a forcible felony, such as murder, rape, *robbery*, arson, burglary and the like. In these cases he is not required to retreat, but he may resist and even pursue his adversary, until he has secured himself from all danger."

I'm not suggesting you use deadly force to repel some dumbass kid who is trying to take your pocket change, but a few stiches across his arm might allow you to keep you paycheck and teach him a lesson in the process.

----------


## sgtdraino

> If the man is pushing you around and you use a knife then you are the one that will be arrested. You can only meet force with the same level of force. At least in most states.


The so-called "force continuum" is generally more applicable to police officers than civilians. So long as you can articulate how you had a reasonable fear of imminent death or serious injury, you are good to go.

Of course, if the attacker is unarmed and simply pushes you, there is generally no reason you can't simply run off to safety.

----------


## Rick

So if someone pushes me and I shoot them all I have to say is, "Gee, officer, I was in fear of my life? He looked like he could kill me?"

Sorry, it doesn't work that way around here.

----------


## sgtdraino

> So if someone pushes me and I shoot them all I have to say is, "Gee, officer, I was in fear of my life? He looked like he could kill me?"


I did say "reasonable." I doubt what you describe would be considered a "reasonable" fear of imminent death or serious injury.

----------


## JRR

Shooting someone who pushes you is retaliation, not self defense. This thread is getting out of hand (at least for me), so I'm gonna bow out.  My objection was really that it was suggested a college age kid, presumedly old enough to go to war and die for his country use a can of soup to defend himself instead of a knife, even though they are (currently) legal in most states.  I never suggested (though some seem to have inferred it) that anyone retaliate or use lethal force in a situation that does not require it.

----------


## Rick

Misunderstood your intent, SgtD. We're good. 

JRR - This isn't out of hand. You should see us when we get out of hand. There is blood flyin' and snot slingin'. It's pretty ugly.

----------


## Ken

> From the Lectic Law Library:
> 
> "A man may defend himself and even commit a homicide for the prevention of any forcible and atrocious crime, which if completed would amount to a felony; and of course under the like circumstances, mayhem, wounding and battery would be excusable at common law. A man may repel force by force in defence of his person, property or habitation, against any one who manifests, intends, attempts, or endeavors, by violence or surprise, to commit a forcible felony, such as murder, rape, *robbery*, arson, burglary and the like. In these cases he is not required to retreat, but he may resist and even pursue his adversary, until he has secured himself from all danger."
> 
> I'm not suggesting you use deadly force to repel some dumbass kid who is trying to take your pocket change, but a few stiches across his arm might allow you to keep you paycheck and teach him a lesson in the process.


The *Lectric* Law Library is not what I consider an authoritative source. This quote is not an accurate statement of the law. In fact, it's quite incorrect and/or misleading.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

> Misunderstood your intent, SgtD. We're good. 
> 
> JRR - This isn't out of hand. You should see us when we get out of hand. There is blood flyin' and snot slingin'. It's pretty ugly.


LOL if it ever gets that bad I'm gonna' hit the switch on my surge protector and get outta' here pronto!!!

----------


## Rick

I hang around until they start booger flippin' then I'm gone, too.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

> The *Lectric* Law Library is not what I consider an authoritative source. This quote is not an accurate statement of the law. In fact, it's quite incorrect and/or misleading.


   Ditto for me I prefer to find the individual state statutes and try to find a couple of case examples to clarify the situation. Which is what I did for the Tactical knife thing I mentioned in a previous post concerning *ONLY KENTUCKY law*  I would never presume to give any advice legally (after all I'm not a lawyer) Even at best I could only claim to be a "sh**house lawyer" as we used to say in the military. Some states do NOT even have a self defense clause in their Statutes. Kentucky was one such state/Commonwealth until just last Jan.  I.E. if you shot someone in your house and killed them REGARDLESS of the reason you would've been tried for Manslaughter at the very least, and convicted, and sentenced. Sure you might've gotten off and been paroled, on probation, or sent off -  but you would've been convicted.
  My BEST ADVICE - check your own state laws and some cases pertaining to that law and find out for yourself.
   As for me I still carry a Tactical folder every day, BUT  I know the consequences of my choices. To me a knife any knife is a tool. As such it should be used accordingly, And by no means do I advocate carrying anything that could even loosely be construed as a weapon(EVEN a soup can), in a concealed manner, even if you have a CCWL. It could be deterrent enough to display you are armed.

----------

